# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Mette

## Mette

Hoi Agnes

Ik zal me even netjes voorstellen waar het hoort  :Smile:  Moet het forum nog even een beetje leren kennen. Het is zo groot dat ik het overzicht nog een beetje mis.

Mijn naam is dus Mette en ik ben 30 jaartjes jong. Ik woon sinds 4.5 jaar samen met mijn vriendin/partner Lieke. Zij is laatste jaars student maatschappelijk werk. Ikzelf zit jammer genoeg al sinds 2001 in de ziektewet/WAO.
Naast Lieke delen we ons huisje met onze hond Roxy en poezen Tammy en Kyra.
Ook heb ik een paard Kyliam. Hij staat op een boerderij waar nog 13 paarden staan en daar breng ik de meeste van mijn tijd door als "vrijwilliger".

Sinds mijn 15de ben ik in psycho-therapie en heb ook al vele opnames gehad.
Eerst had ik diagnose borderline. Maar dit is in feite "onder controle".
Wel heb ik nu diagnose DIS (dissociatieve identiteits stoornis/meervoudige persoonlijkheids stoornis) vanwege ernstige trauma`s in mijn kindertijd en jeugd. Hiervoor start ik aankomende maandag (eindelijk) met traumaverwerking.
Daarnaast ben ik dit jaar gediagnostiseert met bipolaire stoornis (manisch depressief). Ik ben nu redelijk stabiel met medicatie.
Daarnaast heb ik een grastic bypass waarvoor ik meds neem.

Dat was het denk ik een beetje.
Groetjes
Mette

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Mette,
Amai, jij hebt ook al héél wat bagage uit je verleden mee te dragen!!
Welkom hier en hopelijk voel je je hier snel 'thuis'  :Wink: 
Xx Ag

----------

